

Ask HN: YC Schedule for Spring Round - melusafint

Hi, I'm planning to apply for the spring-round of YC funding, but I can't find any information about the schedule. I'm sure they'll post it when the time gets nearer, but I'm currently living outside of America, and want to have moved back by the time they call people out to California for interviews (I am an American citizen, just currently living abroad). I want to buy a plane ticket soon, so I would like to know when, at the latest, I can come back to America and still be in time for a potential interview (flying to California from outside the country would be too expensive, so I want to already be moved back).<p>So if anyone could let me know during what period interviews will take place next year, it would be really helpful.<p>Thank you.
======
cloudwalking
I believe YC does two investment cycles a year, one starting in January and
the other in June.

So there isn't a spring round; the next one will be summer.

~~~
melusafint
I thought the deadline for the application was in March, that's why I called
it "spring."

Then, for the summer cycle, when do interviews take place?

Thanks.

